# Can Apprentices Travel?



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

I took a call out of local as an apprentice because their local guy turned the call down. Weird

Big refinery job in Alton, il took a few apprentices from us, and others. Job was about 4 hours away. 

It happens. Depends on the unique situation.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Potential11 said:


> If another Local doesn't have apprentices can a company take an apprentice from another Local?


In general, yes. It happens through the local halls - for example my local will call our sister locals when we are low on apprentices to see if any of them are available.

The other way it can happen is if that company signs an agreement with the local that has apprentices and puts in a call. Many companies in my area are signed onto multiple locals for that and similar reasons.

However, if you mean a specific company taking a specific apprentice, no, that cannot happen.

If I missed what you are getting at, let me know.


----------



## Potential11 (Nov 14, 2011)

eejack said:


> In general, yes. It happens through the local halls - for example my local will call our sister locals when we are low on apprentices to see if any of them are available.
> 
> The other way it can happen is if that company signs an agreement with the local that has apprentices and puts in a call. Many companies in my area are signed onto multiple locals for that and similar reasons.
> 
> ...


Yes, a specific company taking a specific apprentice from one local to another local because there are no apprentices in the hall to fill the calls put out by the contractor. There can only be four travelers allowed per company, right?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Potential11 said:


> Yes, a specific company taking a specific apprentice from one local to another local because there are no apprentices in the hall to fill the calls put out by the contractor. There can only be four travelers allowed per company, right?


Portability applies to all workers - so 4 tradesmen per company on a single job, or up to 8 tradesmen per company out of territory, max 2 per job. That is the national agreement, some locals have a different agreement amongst themselves.

So an apprentice can be transferred to a job outside his own territory if he is already working for the company and it does not violate portability.

It is considered good manners to call the local you are going to work in to let them know that you are going to be working in their territory.

Normally the term travelers refers to the tradesmen who travel to other locals and sign book 2.

Also - the business managers of the locals can make spot decisions on pretty much anything.


----------



## Potential11 (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks, Brother for sharing the knowledge and clarifying. So, what I understand is that yes it can be done. The apprentice will not be at fault with his local.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

As the boys said above...in general yes. IF your local allows it. Don't automatically assume they do, and be careful when speaking to your employment director...use tact. Find out if it's allowed first.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

I just got back from working out of local. My apprentice director called the other hall and arranged it.


----------



## Potential11 (Nov 14, 2011)

Did you sign ERTS?


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

I just showed up to work.


----------



## Potential11 (Nov 14, 2011)

butcher733 said:


> I just showed up to work.



So, basically you were working undercover at the other local?


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Potential11 said:


> So, basically you were working undercover at the other local?


LOL there's no working undercover. Everything has to be arranged first.Just like us A Guys if we want to travel.


----------



## Potential11 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah, but JW's sign ERTS. Right, Ice?


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah. Im surprised you didn't have to!


----------



## Potential11 (Nov 14, 2011)

icefalkon said:


> Yeah. Im surprised you didn't have to!


I was suppose to, but some how my local talked to the contractor and pulled me out before i did.

Butch said he just showed up to work and didn't sign ERTS. 

:001_huh:


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

wow! weird


----------

